# Patent: Improving Computational Photography With DPRAW



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2018)

```
We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/want-to-increase-the-dynamic-range-of-your-eos-5d-mark-iv-raw-files/">posted yesterday about a utility</a> that looks to improve the dynamic range in the EOS 5D Mark IV, but using the two DPRAW exposures to blend a single exposure. One of the issues that arises when doing this is getting parallax errors.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-looking-to-improve-computational-photography-with-dpraw">Canon News has uncovered</a> a very detailed patent that shows Canon is thinking along the same lines.</p>
<blockquote><p>It seems that Canon has the same ideas, as they are investigating correcting the parallax error in post processing.</p>
<p>This would only be necessary if they are looking to improve the dynamic range response or combining two halves of the image computationally.  This by nature of how the halves of the pixels are summed together happens naturally for normal images, but does not for dual pixel RAW file formats, where Canon outputs the one half of the pixel, and the full pixel output.  Different things can be done to the image such as adjust the bokeh and AF fine point adjustment and now it looks like Canon is trying to do other things with the data.</p></blockquote>
<p>The patent is quite detailed and goes a bit above our pay grade.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> The patent is quite detailed and goes a bit above our pay grade.</p><span id="pty_trigger"></span>[/q]
> 
> 
> As noted in the patent
> ...


----------



## Bahrd (Feb 12, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The patent is quite detailed and goes a bit above our pay grade.</p><span id="pty_trigger"></span>[/q]
> ...



This notorious quote: "Il est facile de voir que..." ("It is therefore obvious that...") is attributed to Laplace.
Anyway, I have noticed that there is a Quad-Pixel architecture in the patent.


----------

